# Code p0446 - Cannister Vent control valve circuit



## sundog (Oct 31, 2006)

The check/service engine light on my 97XE (2.4/5) is on, code p0446. according to my info, the code suggests a problem with the "cannister vent control valve circuit" or "Evap emmission system vent control circuit". I doubt it's the pressure switch under the hood - I tested it and it seems fine, and there are other codes in my book that cover it.
So where should I look, and what should I look for? And does "circuit" mean wiring or vacume lines?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

did it come on recently after getting gas? if you dont tighten the gas cap enough you can get this code. I've got the same code on my truck along with the P0440, still trying to solve just havent looked into alot. I did have a broken gas cap though. generally, 3 clicks on the gas cap is enough.


----------

